# Et votre avatar?



## Adrienhb (31 Mai 2005)

Après l'origine de vos pseudos, si on se penchait sur l'origine de vos avatars?

Je commence par le mien:
Je cherchais un truc joyeux, amical et positif, et comme je suis fan de la géniale bd Liberty Meadows, j'ai pensé à ce dessin d'Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard). 

Valà, valà.

Et pour vous?


A.


ps:
Questions subsidiaires: avez-vous déjà changé d'avtars? Combien de fois? Pourquoi? Quelle était votre ancienne tête? Etc?


----------



## joanes (31 Mai 2005)

oui, oui, oui   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  


et là aussi


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Mai 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Je me disais aussi...

A.  :rose:

[Edit: Remarque... les threads ne portent pas directement sur le choix de l'avatar... ou alors je me suis perdu dans tout le blabla.    ]


----------



## joanes (31 Mai 2005)

C'est pas grave non plus hein!!!   

Enfin, tu verras bien la durée de vie du thread


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

Allez, pour te faire plaisir : moi, c'est parce que j'adore Chapi Chapo (mon enfance),
j'ai d'ailleurs toujours la musique de piano ultra rapide lorsqu'ils se poursuivaient...
J'aurai bien mis Calvin et Hobbes (Bill Watterson) dont j'ai toute la collection, mais quelqu'un l'a déjà fait...
Gulps...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Le mien, c'est top secret


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

moi c'est un je ne sais plus quoi, mais c'est parce que j'ai des problèmes de memoire   :rateau:


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

chic, un nouveau fil


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Moi j'en ai pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai pas



Et le petit point c'est pas un avatar ?


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et le petit point c'est pas un avatar ?


 
Non c'est une photo d'un de ses points noirs en gros plan, près de son nez...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le mien, c'est top secret



*Pffffffffff*
Il dit ça parce qu'il arrête pas d'en changer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est un je ne sais plus quoi, mais c'est parce que j'ai des problèmes de memoire   :rateau:



Bouffe de la poiscaille!!! Il paraît que c'est bon pour la mémoire


----------



## Nexka (31 Mai 2005)

Moi c'est parce que avec mon navatar d'avant....

Rappel : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bah on me mettait jamais sur les dessins et illustrations du bar    :hein: , alors j'ai pris un personnage comme avatar...  :love:  
Et maintenant Spyro il dit qu'il est trop difficile à faire en smilies....  :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Mai 2005)

moi, comment dire euh...    :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Le mien, c'est top secret


Ben voyons 

A force d'envoyer des MP...  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Sinon pour l'avatar, j'ai pris celui là car

1/ j'adore Gaston

2/ quand j'écrit, je place souvent des m'enfin :rose:

3/ 

Et si vous n'êtes pas content, je ressort le gaffophone


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai bien mis Calvin et Hobbes (Bill Watterson) dont j'ai toute la collection, mais quelqu'un l'a déjà fait...
> Gulps...



Essaie Liberty Meadows de Frank Cho. Beaucoup l'ont vu comme un successeur de Watterson quand il a commencé. En fait c'est très différent, mais c'est un des meilleurs strips qui soit (avec, donc, Calvin & Hobbes et The Far side).

A.


----------



## madlen (1 Juin 2005)

Arf, bin moi c'est la photo que j'avais sous la main quant on m'a dis que j'avais l'air d'un gros naze avec l'avatar d'origine... Alors voilà! C'est une ptite photo faite dans une cabine de la gare routière...
Voilà pour la petite histoire


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant Spyro il dit qu'il est trop difficile à faire en smilies....  :mouais:


C'est pas ma faute si ça ressemble à une grosse mouche


----------



## kabeha (1 Juin 2005)

Pour la réhabilitation des gaulois, par toutatis  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2005)

De même que mon pseudo est mon prénom, mon avatar est mon nom...

Remy Leroy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

*J'ai perdu la tête*
Depuis que j'ai vu Suzette
Je perds la raison
Chaque fois que j'vois Suzon

...


----------



## joanes (1 Juin 2005)

pasque dans la tortue tout est bon  

Vive la soupe à la tortue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> pasque dans la tortue tout est bon
> Vive la soupe à la tortue



*Mouais*
n'empêche que la soupe de tortue bleue radioactive ukrainienne, j'hésite


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour te faire plaisir : moi, c'est parce que j'adore Chapi Chapo (mon enfance),
> j'ai d'ailleurs toujours la musique de piano ultra rapide lorsqu'ils se poursuivaient...
> J'aurai bien mis Calvin et Hobbes (Bill Watterson) dont j'ai toute la collection, mais quelqu'un l'a déjà fait...
> Gulps...



Ben, Chapi Chapo aussi, apparemment !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi, comment dire euh...    :mouais:



Ah ? Je pensais que c'était une photo de Peter Brindille !


----------



## joanes (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais*
> n'empêche que la soupe de tortue bleue radioactive ukrainienne, j'hésite



Mheu non, vraiment tu devrais goûter, bon, ça pique un peu au début mais après, quand tes dents sont tombées ça passe tout seul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> pasque dans la tortue tout est bon



Ouais! Sauf que la carapace et les griffes ça nique le revêtement anti adhésif de la poêle


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

J'aime beaucoup le Joe's Bar Team, et particulièrement le personnage d'Ed la Poignée (Edouard Bracame pour l'état civil), bien que moi, point de vue "engin", c'était celui de Jeannot la Case. J'aime les Mac aussi, alors, je me suis concocté cet avatar d'Ed tenant la pomme multicolore dans la main.

De toute façon, "vieux motard que jamais"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Sauf que la carapace et les griffes ça nique le revêtement anti adhésif de la poêle




Parce que tu fait de la soupe à la tortue dans une poelle toi ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu fait de la soupe à la tortue dans une poelle toi ???



Ah non, la dedans on ne peut pas, dans une poêle on pourrait à la rigueur, mais pas dans une poelle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, la dedans on ne peut pas, dans une poêle on pourrait à la rigueur, mais pas dans une poelle



Si tu commence à jouer avec les mots ...


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2005)

:affraid: la soupe à poil :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute si ça ressemble à une grosse mouche




Ehhh l'autre  :hein:  :mouais: TU SAIS CE QU'ELLE TE DIT LA GROSSE MOUCHE    

Pfff puis d'abord Pffffff   Voilaaaaa!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: la soupe à poil :affraid:



... Heu... Ce serait pas plutôt une histoire de tarte, puisqu'on parle de poil?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Heu... Ce serait pas plutôt une histoire de tarte, puisqu'on parle de poil?



dans ce cas, c'est une tatin


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Vous savez, d'ailleurs, comment on appelle la culotte d'une blonde ???


......Un fond de tarte....


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mouais*
> n'empêche que la soupe de tortue bleue radioactive ukrainienne, j'hésite


tout ce qui est ukrainien n'est pas radioactif   naméo !! 

Pascal 77, on dit "vieux motard que j'aimais"    :love: 
El_Chico  "."   

et moi ben c'est parce que ... je suis un papillon ... je crois que c'est parti d'une discussion avec mackie  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

....om....


----------



## joanes (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Sauf que la carapace et les griffes ça nique le revêtement anti adhésif de la poêle




Oui mais on peut en faire des lunettes et, et , et des cuillères   , pour manger la soupe.


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Arf, bin moi c'est la photo que j'avais sous la main quant on m'a dit que j'avais l'air d'un gros naze avec l'avatar d'origine... Alors voilà! C'est une ptite photo faite dans une cabine de la gare routière...
> Voilà pour la petite histoire



ça me disait bien quelque chose cette teinte dans la photo  y'a toujours la queue le week-end ?

Mon avatar, c'est un scan de la couverture de Paris Match la semaine où ce cher Youri Gagarine est parti dans l'espace, j'ai à peine modifié le rouge, très dans l'esprit _rouge_ de l'époque.
J'adore cette photo. J'avais récupéré comme ça plein de vieux PM de ma grand-mère. J'avais l'érection du mur de Berlin. J'en ai bêtement balancé une bonne partie quand j'ai déménagé pour Paris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais l'érection du mur de Berlin.



Si c'est le matin au réveil, c'est normal...


----------



## chedya (1 Juin 2005)

mon avatar ben c'est moi, parce que j'avais que cet avatar la a la bonne taille et que j'avais pas envie d'ouvrir photoshop pour recadrer une autre image   

Maintenant j'en ai d'autre mais j'ai plus penser a changer


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar ben c'est moi, parce que j'avais que cet avatar la a la bonne taille et que j'avais pas envie d'ouvrir photoshop pour recadrer une autre image
> 
> Maintenant j'en ai d'autre mais j'ai plus penser a changer



Mackie! Une nouvelle! 
Mackie?
MAAAAAAAACKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE?








Il a du s'évanouir...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mackie! Une nouvelle!
> Mackie?
> MAAAAAAAACKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE?
> 
> ...




mon coeur est déjà pris :love:


----------



## chedya (1 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon coeur est déjà pris :love:



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan   

tant pis


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> tant pis


tant pis ... tant mieux peut etre


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2005)

en plus je connais très bien les Thalys et la belgique :love:


----------



## chedya (1 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tant pis ... tant mieux peut etre




Je ne sais pas, je suis pas encore une habituée, je vais donc m'abstenir de faire des commentaires peu agreables, ca le ferait pas   huhu


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, je suis pas encore une habituée, je vais donc m'abstenir de faire des commentaires peu agreables, ca le ferait pas   huhu


t'inquiète pas, c'est bien ici   tu t'y feras (j'espère ), moi aussi je suis nouvelle et je me sens bien ici  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Juin 2005)

enfin nouvelle nouvelle...
On commence quand même à bien te connaître...
Cela dit, ca n'est pas un mal... :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> enfin nouvelle nouvelle...
> On commence quand même à bien te connaître...
> Cela dit, ca n'est pas un mal... :love:


non non j'ai rien dit  :rose: 

( :love:   )


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Après l'origine de vos pseudos, si on se penchait sur l'origine de vos avatars?


Un jour que je somnolais sous un pommier, la nature à reproduit sur moi ce qu'elle avait fait avec Newton : lui envoyer en pleine figure la démonstration de l'existence de la gravitation sous forme d'une pomme.
Lui il l'a tranformée en formule et moi en avatar!
Voilà voilà ...


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, je suis pas encore une habituée, je vais donc m'abstenir de faire des commentaires peu agreables, ca le ferait pas   huhu


Non c'est bon, avec mackie tu peux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

le mien je l'ai deniché sur google un jour où il m'en fallait un et 
je ne savait pas encore comment travailler une image 
(quoi que encore auj , je suis loin, tres loin d'etre une pro  )


un simple copié collé piraté !!!!!


----------



## iDiot (1 Juin 2005)

Quoi? Hein?! 

Quoi c'est mon tour? Mon tour de quoi?

Aaaaaah... mon avatar... ok ok... Ben pardon hein j'entendais pas bien ce que tu racontais... 

Ro ça va me prend pas la tete avec ça!

 Le pire c'est que c'est pas marrant... 

Bon... mon avatar, je suis tombé dessus (j'ai encore mal au pif... :hein: ) par hasard que je érrais sur deviantart... vous connaissez? Et puis bon, j'ai pris un pseudo en conséquence... J'adore mon pseudo et mon avatar


----------



## teo (2 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le matin au réveil, c'est normal...



avec Youri et les Vopos, toujours...  ça doit être l'attrait des uniformes, ne me demandez pas pourquoi...


----------



## doojay (2 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar ben c'est moi, parce que j'avais que cet avatar la a la bonne taille et que j'avais pas envie d'ouvrir photoshop pour recadrer une autre image
> 
> Maintenant j'en ai d'autre mais j'ai plus penser a changer


 :love:  :love:  :love:  il ne faut pas faire des choses comme ça à mon petit coeur!  En étant serieux, très jolie photo!


----------



## clampin (2 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Après l'origine de vos pseudos, si on se penchait sur l'origine de vos avatars?



Ben, c'est simple mon avatar, c'est ma bouille.. en cartoon... 



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> Questions subsidiaires: avez-vous déjà changé d'avtars? Combien de fois? Pourquoi? Quelle était votre ancienne tête? Etc?



Oui, j'ai déjà changé 2 fois d'avatar... mais pour l'instant c'est celui là qui me plais bien....Et en plus elle a été réalisée par Roberto...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

D'aprés toi...?

J'suis alcolo, et ici on est plein d'anonyme


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> D'aprés toi...?
> 
> J'suis alcolo, et ici on est plein d'anonyme



Ben ... C'est pas évident, t'aurais aussi pu être croquemort !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... C'est pas évident, t'aurais aussi pu être croquemort !


 l'o pô compris, c'est aussi une raison de mon avatar biere *BLONDE* donc désolé


----------



## madlen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> l'o pô compris, c'est aussi une raison de mon avatar biere *BLONDE* donc désolé



TORCHON


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

*Avec de tels pseudo et avatar*
ce garçon m'a immédiatement été sympathique


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> l'o pô compris, c'est aussi une raison de mon avatar biere *BLONDE* donc désolé



Arf ! Que font les croquemorts de leurs clients ? ils les mettent en *bière*


Hey, mister undertaker
what did you take, six feet under ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Que font les croquemorts de leurs clients ? ils les mettent en *bière*
> 
> 
> Hey, mister undertaker
> what did you take, six feet under ?


 

OUAIS!!!!!!J'ai compris


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Et toi Pascal l'avatar Joe Bar, C'est pour l'amour des gros cubes, ou pour le bar


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> OUAIS!!!!!!J'ai compris


chacun son rythme


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chacun son rythme


 
Tu me cherche toi, moi qui suis respectueux de la condition de la femme, et qui étais prêt a t'aider


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Et toi Pascal l'avatar Joe Bar, C'est pour l'amour des gros cubes, ou pour le bar


Faut suivre un peu


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre un peu


 
Eh m'parle pas comme ça t'oublies qu'je suis un disciple de Sonny alors fait gaffe à toi!!!


----------



## jeromemac (3 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Après l'origine de vos pseudos, si on se penchait sur l'origine de vos avatars?
> 
> Je commence par le mien:
> Je cherchais un truc joyeux, amical et positif, et comme je suis fan de la géniale bd Liberty Meadows, j'ai pensé à ce dessin d'Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard).
> ...



moi y'a meme pas la peine d'expliquer, on comprend très bien , enfin j'espère


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Eh m'parle pas comme ça t'oublies qu'je suis un disciple de Sonny alors fait gaffe à toi!!!



Toi, si tu traites spyro comme ça, faudra pas que tu te plaignes de finir en mechoui !  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Parlez d'alternative avec une PS2...c'est plutot banal non?


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu traites spyro comme ça, faudra pas que tu te plaignes de finir en mechoui !  :hein:  :mouais:


mmm je mange pas de viande, mais pour cette occasion je ferai bien une exception


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mmm je mange pas de viande, mais pour cette occasion je ferai bien une exception



On te garde l'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On te garde l'aile ou la cuisse ?


 
Faut d'abord m'embrocher!!!


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juin 2005)

La cuisse sur l'aile ou l'aile sur la cuisse??

*******

moi mon avatar, c'est le "logo" (qui n'est pas un logo) du site ( [iPodPotame] ) que je voulais faire, mais finalement c'était pas un bon projet donc j'ai abandonné, mais bientot je change et je met la molécules T2O (comme dans la bannière de mon blog) qui vien du diminutif de truk2oof : t2o !

voila pour moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Faut d'abord m'embrocher!!!



Tu connais pas notre dragon, toi !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas notre dragon, toi !


 
Pouruoi il est en chaleur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Pouruoi il est en chaleur?



Spyro, tu veux pas lui expliquer ?


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, tu veux pas lui expliquer ?


 
J'ai compris le dragon y s'appelle Fantasio et c'est un copain à spyro!!!!

C'est ça...hein...non...oups j'm'excuse


----------



## gibet_b (8 Avril 2006)

Je me suis fait facher à juste titre parce que j'avais ouvert un nouveau fil sans regarder si il y en avait déjà un existant (c'est pas bien mais c'est pas mon genre, mea maxima culpa). 

Donc si vous voulez en savoir plus sur mon avatar, c'est ici.


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

moi j'ai choisi dans la banque d'avatars de mac g .. ce qui pour des raisons presque familiales me correspond le plus humainement , affectivement , musicalement , picturalement , bref de tous les ment qui soient ...


----------



## joubichou (10 Avril 2006)

Mes clients me surnomment "le singe intello" d'ou mon avatar


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mes clients me surnomment "le singe intello" d'ou mon avatar



QuoiiiIII ! C'était pas une photo de toiiiIII !


----------



## joubichou (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> QuoiiiIII ! C'était pas une photo de toiiiIII !


Si c'est un autoportrait :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2006)

Fan d'Enki Bilal et de la trilogie Nikopol


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

Allez hop ! La nana
Quel panard !
Quelle vibration !
De s'envoyer
Sur le paillasson
Limée, ruinée, vidée, comblée
"You are the King of the divan"
Qu'elle me dit en passant
Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
I am the King of the divan


----------



## GreenC4U (10 Avril 2006)

Moi je trouvais ça riguolos et ça vas avec mon pseudo.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

Ma contribution n°1 à ce fil :



> « espèce d*avatar* de Poujade touché par la métaphysique heideggerienne et allumé par une mystique pseudo-gandhienne »


Alexandre Adler à propos de José Bové


Ma contribution n°2 à ce fil :

Mon avatar est la photo d'une de mes plantes fétiches : le _Cyca Revoluta_, qui est une des très très rares plantes fossiles (càd que l'espèce est présente sur terre depuis le carbonifère), comme le ginko biloba pour ceux qui connaissent. 
La photo en question a été prise à Lisbonne. Il s'agit de la fleur d'un pied femelle au coeur de la couronne, sur un pied très âgé.


----------



## zigouiman (10 Avril 2006)

fait main... du papier et de l'encre, et encore faut voire la tronche de ma photo


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

Ah ben il a encore changé 

Le même Youri Gagarine, encore une couv' de Paris Match, mais pour sa mort cette fois-ci.
L'avatar a été gentiment retouché par MacMarco pour donner le reflet sur le casque


----------



## clampin (11 Avril 2006)

Le mien, ben, c'est moi dessiné par notre amis à tous Roberto Vendez


----------



## iteeth (11 Avril 2006)

Ben j'adore la 7ème compagnie avec tassin, pithivier et le chef chaudard...(eh oui ya des fans!  ), donc la question quel avatar choisir ne s'est même pas posée...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

bobby , il a encore changé d'avataaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!! je préférais la peluche orange à pustules plutot que la bande dessinée


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Avril 2006)

J'ai hésité avec l'échelle de Jacobs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hésité avec l'échelle de Jacobs ...



Pourquoi ? T'es pas avocat !


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? T'es pas avocat !



Tu t'rappelles, on en parlait déjà à l'école 






:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## imimi (18 Avril 2006)

Voilà, voilà, j'vous présente mon nouvel avatar !!!

C'est moa, enfin ma tête :mouais: , dans mon pull...



J'aime bien cette photo de moa prise par mon kiki :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien cette photo de moa prise par mon kiki :love:



 Certains hommes reverraient den faire autant avec le leur.


----------



## gibet_b (18 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien cette photo de moa prise par mon kiki :love:



Tu parles de celui-ci ?






 :mouais:


----------



## imimi (18 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de celui-ci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non, non, c'est bien de celui-là dont il s'agit :love::love::love:
je sais, je sais, il a l'ai 'ach'ment moins sympa le mien...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> non, non, c'est bien de celui-là dont il s'agit :love::love::love:
> je sais, je sais, il a l'ai 'ach'ment moins sympa le mien...


 Moins sympa je sais pas, mais plus velu cest sur. 
Remarque, vu le morceau, lépilation lui  reviendrait chère.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2006)

QUOI ! mon avatar ? Mais k'es-cequ'il a mon avatar (air connu...)


----------



## SirDeck (19 Avril 2006)

Jamais vous ne l'avez vu si grand   




Mes petits doigts survolant mon outil du moment


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Au fait, il est pas hors la loi mon avatar ? A cause de la cigarette ??!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il est pas hors la loi mon avatar ? A cause de la cigarette ??!?



La cigarette, c'est rien, le plus inquiétant, c'est l'espèce de pipe géante que tu fumes en même temps !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La cigarette, c'est rien, le plus inquiétant, c'est l'espèce de pipe géante que tu fumes en même temps !


A vrai dire ce ne sont ni moi ni mon sax, c'est Dexter Gordon


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Ben... J'ai cherché un truc green, avec ruby rhod quoi 

OvEr GrEeN !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire ce ne sont ni moi ni mon sax, c'est Dexter Gordon




Rhoooo l'autre, eh ! Comment qu'il ma pris pour un nioube ! 

Je vais t'étonner, moi non plus, sur mon avatar, c'est pas moi !


----------



## SirDeck (22 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le même sur un forum PC... sauf que les 3 doigts étaient sur d'autres touches (comprenne qui pourra :rateau:  )


C'était peut-être moi dans une autre vie  :hein: :mouais: 


Mais les touches encadrant l'espace étaient déjà frappées d'une pomme. Il n'en a jamais été autrement :love:


----------



## tracy (22 Avril 2006)

Mon avatar? Rien de plus simple :rateau:

J'ai bien aimé la campagne de pub pour l'ipod, donc je me suis intégré a la place des protagonistes habituels en y mettant ma silhouette


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà, j'vous présente mon nouvel avatar !!!
> 
> C'est moa, enfin ma tête :mouais: , dans mon pull...
> 
> ...


j'aimais bien ta punkette aussi ..  mais bon cela n'empeche que tu es une mac géenne tres humaine  et ta tete dans ton pull est tres sympa   c'est la mere noelle dans son col cheminée:rose: :rose: :rateau: :rateau: (ouh j'ai honte!)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo l'autre, eh ! Comment qu'il ma pris pour un nioube !
> 
> Je vais t'étonner, moi non plus, sur mon avatar, c'est pas moi !



Noooooon !???    Tout un mythe qui vient de s'effondrer, là... :sick: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo l'autre, eh ! Comment qu'il ma pris pour un nioube !
> 
> Je vais t'étonner, moi non plus, sur mon avatar, c'est pas moi !


Moi par contre...


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi par contre...


dis, tu sais que t'as un jumeau ?!....... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (25 Avril 2006)

tracy a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar? Rien de plus simple :rateau:
> 
> J'ai bien aimé la campagne de pub pour l'ipod, donc je me suis intégré a la place des protagonistes habituels en y mettant ma silhouette



Fais attention au fil de ton casque, il m'a l'air un peu trop rigide


----------



## tracy (29 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention au fil de ton casque, il m'a l'air un peu trop rigide



lol j'ai un peu galeré pour essayer de donner une forme "reelle" au fil donc j'y suis allé avec l'outil plume 

J'ai perdu en qualité car a la base, il etait en 130*130.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour l'avatar, j'ai pris celui là car
> 
> 1/ j'adore Gaston
> 
> ...




ayez pitié de nous, ne sortez pas le gaffophone Y a rien à l'épreuve du gaffophone


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Juin 2006)

Une question: vous le voyez en entier mon avatar? Parce que chez moi, la fraise est coupée (presque en deux), elle n'apparait pas en entier... :mouais: 

ça peut venir de quoi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Une question: vous le voyez en entier mon avatar? Parce que chez moi, la fraise est coupée (presque en deux), elle n'apparait pas en entier... :mouais:
> 
> ça peut venir de quoi?




*C'est plus*
la saison des fraises


----------



## Nobody (1 Juillet 2006)

Faudrait pas les laisser ensemble sans témoin la nuit ces deux-là, voilà ce que ça donne, ils font des folies avec leur corps et puis on doit s'occuper des restes:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi mon nouvel avatar c'est la couverture du nouveau DVD live de Nightwish


----------



## rubren (1 Juillet 2006)

NightWish....Excellent soit dit en passant..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

J'ai fait une faute de frappe, honte sur moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas, c'est bien ici   tu t'y feras (j'espère ), moi aussi je suis nouvelle et je me sens bien ici  :love:



C'est vrai que tu es nouvelles 
J'ai toujours crut que tu étais là depuis des lustres, c'est le nombre de posts qui m'ont induit en erreur.

Mon avatar... c'est pour excuser d'avance mes posts


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Une question: vous le voyez en entier mon avatar? Parce que chez moi, la fraise est coupée (presque en deux), elle n'apparait pas en entier... :mouais:
> 
> ça peut venir de quoi?


Une petite copie d'écran serait plus parlante ?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Juillet 2006)

Mon avatar est un dessin que j'ai fait. Un être mystérieux, les yeux tristement fixés sur  un ailleurs où tout serait  meilleur, ou sur les souffrances d'un être cher et éloigné qui lui  manque énormément. qui sait? J'aime les mystères. surtout ceux qui ne livreront  jamais leur  secret.


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

mon avatar  a été trouvé sur google :love: la c'est la version été, je prépare la version pour cette hivers :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar  a été trouvé sur google :love: la c'est la version été, je prépare la version pour cette hivers :love:



_Cette hivers.

_C'est vraiment le meilleur !_  :love:
_


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

Et pourtant y a du monde qui pousse derrière... mais il reste le patron...


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

note : bannir sonnyboy


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'ma pas fait chier, j'ai pomp&#233; l'avatar de Grug&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ma pas fait chier, j'ai pompé l'avatar de Grug



c'est un scandale !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2006)

Le mien, c'est la couv de l'album Low de Bowie.
Periode Berlinienne.
Album assez sombre sur lequel Brian Eno co-compose et joue.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Album assez sombre sur lequel *Brian Eno* co-compose et joue.



Doquéville merci : il y en a quelques-uns de récupérables en ces lieux mal famés !


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai pas



N'a pas d'avatar !
Manque totalement d'humour !   Ou alors n'a pas trouvé le mode d'emploi ! 

Pas d'avatar, c'est dommage, car c'est un peu de sa personnalité !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> N'a pas d'avatar !
> Manque totalement d'humour !   Ou alors n'a pas trouvé le mode d'emploi !
> 
> Pas d'avatar, c'est dommage, car c'est un peu de sa personnalité !



Je vois que tu ne connais pas encore COrentin ...


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu ne connais pas encore COrentin ...



Non


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Non


lire avant de dire.........


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> N'a pas d'avatar !
> Manque totalement d'humour !   Ou alors n'a pas trouvé le mode d'emploi !
> 
> Pas d'avatar, c'est dommage, car c'est un peu de sa personnalité !




*Gentil petit nioube*
sache que corentin a bel et bien un avatar : un grain de beauté.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gentil petit nioube*
> sache que corentin a bel et bien un avatar : un grain de beauté.



ha ! je pensais que c'était un point noir !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ha ! je pensais que c'était un point noir !





Ca dépend de son âge.


----------



## darkbeno (5 Juillet 2006)

ben moi mon avatar n'est ni plus ni moins ma propre trombine, mais un peu trafiqué façon "skarface", d'abord parce que j'aime bien Skarface (que dis-je comme connerie : j'aime pas, *j'adore ce film*), et puis j'aime bien ma trombine aussi. Et caché ses traits sous une modif à la skarface, ça permet de garder l'anonymat. Et ça marche pas mal, personne n'a encore deviné ma véritable identité...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> ben moi mon avatar n'est ni plus ni moins ma propre trombine, mais un peu trafiqué façon "skarface", d'abord parce que j'aime bien Skarface (que dis-je comme connerie : j'aime pas, *j'adore ce film*), et puis j'aime bien ma trombine aussi. Et caché ses traits sous une modif à la skarface, ça permet de garder l'anonymat. Et ça marche pas mal, personne n'a encore deviné ma véritable identité...



Scarface est mieux, comme film ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> ben moi mon avatar n'est ni plus ni moins ma propre trombine, mais un peu trafiqué façon "skarface", d'abord parce que j'aime bien Skarface (que dis-je comme connerie : j'aime pas, *j'adore ce film*), et puis *j'aime bien ma trombine aussi*. Et caché ses traits sous une modif à la skarface, ça permet de garder l'anonymat. Et ça marche pas mal,* personne n'a encore deviné ma véritable identité*...



Alain Delon?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2006)

Non, Besancenot...


----------



## darkbeno (5 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Scarface est mieux, comme film ...


Houlala, j'avoue complètement... Il faut dire, j'ai des circonstances atténuantes : j'ai écris ça de bon matin, la tête dans le fion, et puis je suis en Hongrie, je m'y perds moi avec les k les c...


----------



## darkbeno (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alain Delon?





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, Besancenot...



ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis BILL GATES !


----------



## Max777 (6 Juillet 2006)

mon avatar est tiré d'un film, j'étais poualé de rire quand je l'ai vu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis BILL GATES !




Le pauvre, il est perturbé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar est tir&#233; d'un film, j'&#233;tais poual&#233; de rire quand je l'ai vu.



Mais quel est donc ce film ? 
Qu'on se pouale nous aussi ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est peut-&#234;tre un jeu ?


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Houlala, j'avoue complètement... Il faut dire, j'ai des circonstances atténuantes : j'ai écris ça de bon matin, la tête dans le fion, et puis je suis en Hongrie, je m'y perds moi avec les k les c...





			
				darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre, je suis BILL GATES !



Hé ben, ça ne s'arrange pas!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Ah, pour une fois, je suis pas le seul &#224; penser quelquechose, je suis content


----------



## darkbeno (7 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre, il est perturbé.




Moi ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Comment il a devin&#233; ? J'avais pas fait de sous-etendus pourtant... :rateau:


----------



## imimi (17 Juillet 2006)

Comme c'est l'été et qu'il fait - pour une fois - très chaud, j'ai opté pour une coupe dégagée au niveau des oreilles


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est l'été et qu'il fait - pour une fois - très chaud, j'ai opté pour une coupe dégagée au niveau des oreilles


C'était pas un éventail...


----------



## imimi (17 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas un éventail...


Seulement si on le demande gentiment


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est l'été et qu'il fait - pour une fois - très chaud, j'ai opté pour une coupe dégagée au niveau des oreilles



est-ce bien raisonnable?...


----------



## imimi (17 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> est-ce bien raisonnable?...


Oui oui... je sais... la couleur j'aurais pitèt pas du :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

J'en ai chang&#233;, pour assister la campagne de SM.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

je me m&#233;fierais &#224; sa place !!....


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2006)

faudrait que je m'y mette aussi vu que j'ai succomb&#233; aux joies des joues et l&#232;vres poilues


----------



## EtVlan (19 Juillet 2006)

Besoin de plus d'explications?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Non. Mais tu dois &#234;tre le dernier fan d'Henri Leconte...


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2006)

Parce qu'il a eu des fans, Henri Leconte ?


----------



## EtVlan (19 Juillet 2006)

Henri Leconte...

Qui est Henri Leconte??

Connais pas...
Comprend pas...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2006)

Bah ton avatar lui ressemble dr&#244;lement. Sinon, pour savoir qui est Henri Leconte.


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il a eu des fans, Henri Leconte ?


il a surout eu des pannes...:mouais:


----------



## EtVlan (20 Juillet 2006)

Non mon avatar représente

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Qui &#231;a ???


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Non mon avatar représente
> 
> Gilles Villeneuve



Ah? Je ne l'aurais pas reconnu. Navré pour la confusion.


----------



## cassandre57 (23 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'aime les images religieuses kitsch, alors j'ai télécharge Marie, et mis ma tête dedans !


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juillet 2006)

Et après si on va encore me dire qu'elle est vierge... :mouais:


Moi mon avatar c'est bien simple, c'est le chat dans "Alice in Wonderland", il est terrible, surtout sa chanson !  

Bon je suis Eul Mulot et mon avatar c'est un chat, cherchez pas ...


----------



## mamyblue (24 Juillet 2006)

Et ben moi je garde mon avatar! Wouais ce cheval je l'ai brodé moi-même, je l'aime beaucoup et puis... ben oui... j'y tiens donc je le garde  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ???


Un cousin à lui au troisième degré qui fait du patinage, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Ah ouaaaaaaaiiiis !!!!


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas plut&#244;t le fils de Charles Villeneuve, celui qui a conquis la Gaule avec ses l&#233;gions de m&#233;nag&#232;res de moins de 50 ans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plut&#244;t le fils de Charles Villeneuve, celui qui a conquis la Gaule avec ses l&#233;gions de m&#233;nag&#232;res de moins de 50 ans ?



Et toi, tu as migr&#233; en Californie, et tu verse dans le "spirituel" maintenant ? Tu sais, il reste assez peu de Hopi, et je doute s&#233;rieusement qu'ils maintiennent toujours aussi vives leurs traditions religieuses !

Nan, j'aimais mieux "Powaqatsi", tant qu'&#224; errer au fil des mythes et l&#233;gendes am&#233;rindiens, celui ci &#233;tait plus attrayant, m&#234;me si l'aspect spirituel n'en est pas absent ! 

note pour mes coll&#232;gues : je ne suis pas tout &#224; fait hors sujet, puis que je parle de ce qu'il y a entre son avatar et son pseudo, hein


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu as migr&#233; en Californie, et tu verse dans le "spirituel" maintenant ? Tu sais, il reste assez peu de Hopi, et je doute s&#233;rieusement qu'ils maintiennent toujours aussi vives leurs traditions religieuses !
> 
> Nan, j'aimais mieux "Powaqatsi", tant qu'&#224; errer au fil des mythes et l&#233;gendes am&#233;rindiens, celui ci &#233;tait plus attrayante, m&#234;me si l'aspect spirituel n'en est pas absent !


Les p&#233;riodes de la vie se succ&#232;dent sans toujours se ressembler. L'&#233;quilibre n'est pas atteint, la transformation n'est pas finie.
Naqoyqatsi n'est pas plus spirituel que Powaqatsi, plut&#244;t moins, m&#234;me, je crois. Et c'est encore plus vrai pour Koyem et Chakkwaina.

Powaqatsi reviendra, s&#251;rement. Et Chaikwaina repartira.

Il reste peu de Hopi, tu as raison. Mais leur langue, et leurs l&#233;gendes, font l'objet de nombreuses &#233;tudes, &#224; la fois parce que c'est une des cultures les plus riches de la civilisation pueblo, et parce que les similitudes linguistiques et mythiques entre les Hopi et les civilisations de l'Asie Centrale et coti&#232;re sont trop r&#233;pandues pour n'&#234;tre que des co&#239;ncidences.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les périodes de la vie se succèdent sans toujours se ressembler. L'équilibre n'est pas atteint, la transformation n'est pas finie.
> Naqoyqatsi n'est pas plus spirituel que Powaqatsi, plutôt moins, même, je crois. Et c'est encore plus vrai pour Koyem et Chakkwaina.
> 
> Powaqatsi reviendra, sûrement. Et Chaikwaina repartira.
> ...



Tu penses aux Inous, là ? Parce qu'en plus des légendes, ils ont un autre point commun, personne ne sait dire exactement d'où ils viennent ... De là à faire un rapprochement avec les dieux blancs et barbus qu'on trouve dans presque toutes les légendes indiennes d'Ushuaïa à Los Angeles, voire plus au nord ...


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses aux Inous, l&#224; ? Parce qu'en plus des l&#233;gendes, ils ont un autre point commun, personne ne sait dire exactement d'o&#249; ils viennent ... De l&#224; &#224; faire un rapprochement avec les dieux blancs et barbus qu'on trouve dans presque toutes les l&#233;gendes indiennes d'Ushua&#239;a &#224; Los Angeles, voire plus au nord ...


Sur la provenance des Hopis, c'est vrai qu'on est dans le myst&#232;re. Tu sais que les Hopi raconte le d&#233;but de leur histoire comme les sum&#233;riens racontaient l'atlantide ? Sauf que  les Hopi se seraient barr&#233;s &#224; l'Ouest, et non &#224; l'Est...
Et les similitudes linguistiques entre le sum&#233;rien et le Hopi sont assez effarantes.
Encore plus que les similitudes - parfois &#224; la lettre - entre les l&#233;gendes hopis et les mythes sri-lankais. Mais les sri-lankais sont des repr&#233;sentants "directs"  des civilisations que l'on appellent indo-aryennes, et qui trouvent leur naissance en Asie Mineure, &#224; Babylone, berceau des sum&#233;riens.






			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> note pour mes coll&#232;gues : je ne suis pas tout &#224; fait hors sujet, puis que je parle de ce qu'il y a entre son avatar et son pseudo, hein



M&#234;me si cela n'a -en apparance- rien &#224; voir, c'est un tout. Le Marc Rothko qui me sert d'avatar en ce moment illustre une certaine forme d'abstraction contenue dans les r&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; ce qui vient d'&#234;tre dit l&#224;, et aux messages v&#233;hicul&#233;s par les films de Geoffrey Reggio : Koyaniqatsi, Powaqatsi, Naqoyqatsi.


----------



## philire (24 Juillet 2006)

Et ben moi, c'est des ufs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Même si cela n'a -en apparance- rien à voir, c'est un tout. Le Marc Rothko qui me sert d'avatar en ce moment illustre une certaine forme d'abstraction contenue dans les références à ce qui vient d'être dit là, et aux messages véhiculés par les films de Geoffrey Reggio : Koyaniqatsi, Powaqatsi, Naqoyqatsi.


Punaise, rezba, tu fais chier !
Quand je lis ça et que, ensuite, je regarde mon avatar et mon titre au dessus...

Sinon, ton avatar, je croyais à une photo de carrelage de cuisine mal éclairée, un truc comme ça. M'est gourré.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Moi ausi j'ad&#212;re le curry.


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausi j'ad&#212;re le curry.


&#199;a me rassure. Rien de pire que ceux pour qui le cul est triste.
Le cul rit, mesdames et messieurs. Tenez-vous le pour dit.


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a me rassure. Rien de pire que ceux pour qui le cul est triste.
> Le cul rit, mesdames et messieurs. Tenez-vous le pour dit.


Dans le petit village de Calembourg, la vie s'ecoulait tranquillement&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le petit village de Calembourg, la vie s'ecoulait tranquillement



Et encore, tu n'as pas tout vu, dans le thread d'à côté, c'est l'armoire qui se fend la pipe !


----------



## Patamach (24 Juillet 2006)

Petite toilette d'été ou le darth vader des dance floor.


----------



## Kreck (24 Juillet 2006)

Je garde cette image comme avatar car j'y suis bien coiffé, même dans l'action, et que ma secrétaire reste stoïque malgré un geste d'affolement des bras qui pouvait laisser craindre le pire.
La preuve.


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Je garde cette image comme avatar car j'y suis bien coiffé, même dans l'action, et que ma secrétaire reste stoïque malgré un geste d'affolement des bras qui pouvait laisser craindre le pire.
> La preuve.


:affraid: Gaffe, c'est une mutante, la taille de son bras droit le prouve&#8230; 
(ne parlons pas de son auroiculaire gauche)


----------



## dellys (25 Juillet 2006)

Mon signe astrologique


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

purée, pourquoi je suis cancer ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Ben ouais... T'aurais pu &#234;tre _octobre_...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

je comprends plus rien à ces forums... j'arrive pas à poster quoique ce soit de sensé...
le truc de l'avatar j'ai a peu près compris : moi c'est de la bière :mouais:

faut que je m'y remette... :love:


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

je viens de changer, j'ai remis l'ancien... ch'ui un brin nostalo... :love:

tiens dans les smileys y'en a 2 qui sont les mêmes pareil ! affraid et afraid...

'tain c'est la misère ! j'y suis plus là... post à la con !   :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je comprends plus rien &#224; ces forums... j'arrive pas &#224; poster quoique ce soit de sens&#233;...
> le truc de l'avatar j'ai a peu pr&#232;s compris : moi c'est de la bi&#232;re :mouais:
> 
> faut que je m'y remette... :love:



Viens poster ici, tu verras on peut poster du non sens&#233; ...


----------

